# Latest report: Results for 3rd quarter 2014



## DominoDude (Oct 27, 2014)

More can be found here -> http://www.canon.com/ir/finance/earnings/index.html
Straight to the PDF with the nitty-gritty details -> http://www.canon.com/ir/results/2014/rslt2014q3e.pdf

Operating profit down 20.7%, but at least they are still making profit.

_Edit:_
I'm not smart enough to drill through the data and look for anomalies in the R&D costs, and lithography related numbers to find out if they are about to make a major change in their manufacturing of sensors. Perhaps someone else have such abilities? I don't even know how far ahead such costs would show up in the reports, or how well hidden they would be among all the numbers...


----------

